# Albrecht-Route (Alpencross)



## Mugh (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

mal was Neues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:

Ich möchte Ende August, Anfang September (Bin da etwas flexibel) die Albrecht-Route fahren. Die grobe Planung steht schon, GPS-Tracks, Karten, Roadbook usw. Hinfahrt nach Garmisch mit dem Zug, zurück Brenner runterradeln und ab Innsbruck wieder mit dem Zug nach Hause.

Meine Fragen: 

1. Gibt es DEN perfekten Starttag? Im Buch von TransAlbi steht, dass es der Sonntag wäre weil viele Samstags starten (weniger Prob´s wegen Unterkunft, "Gedränge" auf der Strecke?!)

2. Soll man einen Tag zum akklimatisieren einplanen? Ich könnte nachts mit der Bahn fahren, ca 10 Std. und wäre kurz nach 7 Uhr morgens in Garmisch und würde dann starten, die erste Etappe soll eh leicht zum einrollen sein.

3. Oder lieber tagsüber mit der Bahn und die Nacht in Garmisch verbringen?

4. Sind in dem Zeitraum, wie oben genannt, irgendwelche Events entlang der Strecke?

5. Für Alleinfahrer, muss ich unbedingt vorher Unterkünfte buchen? Wäre da auch gerne flexibel.

6. Welche Frage habe ich vergessen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Das war es erstmal. Habe mich auch schon hier im Forum durchgelesen aber frische Antworten haben schon was...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Danke vorerst,

Mugh


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Juni 2009)

Evtl. ist in dem Zeitraum der Nationalparkmarathon, das hat mir mal Ende August die Unterkunftssuche in Scoul etwas erschwert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (16. Juni 2009)

die schweizer haben immer was   waren auch im september unterwegs und â*Ã¼berraschung, in der schweiz waren ferien. ein zimmer in scoul zu finden, wurde so zum echten abenteuer...

zum starttag: wenn du in der bahn pennen kannst ist auch das nachts fahren kein problem imho. bist ja dann auch morgens ausgeruht.

wegen gedrÃ¤nge: so groÃ ist das gar nicht. und als alleinfahrer ist ein etwas hÃ¶heres verkehrsaufkommen auch gar nicht so verkehrt finde ich...


----------



## tiroler1973 (16. Juni 2009)

Servus!
Ich würde einen Tag zuvor anreisen, anständig pennen, ein fürstliches Frühstück einnehmen und dann das Happening beginnen lassen. Ich würde nichts mehr buchen.


----------



## Mugh (16. Juni 2009)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Evtl. ist in dem Zeitraum der Nationalparkmarathon, das hat mir mal Ende August die Unterkunftssuche in Scoul etwas erschwert.


 
Yoh, der ist am 29. August, muss ich mir was einfallenlassen...




powderJO schrieb:


> wegen gedränge: so groß ist das gar nicht. und als alleinfahrer ist ein etwas höheres verkehrsaufkommen auch gar nicht so verkehrt finde ich...


 
Da stimme ich dir zu, als Stadtmensch einsam in den Bergen unterwegs, ist vielleicht nicht so prickelnd...




tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Ich würde einen Tag zuvor anreisen, anständig pennen, ein fürstliches Frühstück einnehmen und dann das Happening beginnen lassen. Ich würde nichts mehr buchen.


 
So werde ich es auch machen. Direkt aus der Bahn auf das Bike steigen, da wird einem wahrscheinlich was fehlen. Wenn ich mich schon Monate darauf vorbereite, soll es auch entspannt und bewusst losgehen und mit den Übernachtungen...naja, es soll ja auch ein klein bisschen Abenteuer bleiben also auf gut Glück. Irgendein Bett wird wohl frei sein. ;-)

Danke für die Antworten, mir wird bestimmt noch die ein- oder andere Frage einfallen. Ich denke, dass ich Samstags in Garmisch eintreffen werde und dann bis zum Start am Sonntag, den Puls schön runterbringe.

 Mugh


----------



## Scalpel3000 (17. Juni 2009)

TIPP..!!
gut und günstig....

Pension "Haus Wally" 
Klammstr. 27
8246* Garmisch-Partenkirchen 
Tel.:08821-4743


----------



## Mugh (17. Juni 2009)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> TIPP..!!
> gut und günstig....


 

Klasse, danke dir. Werde ich mich gleich drum kümmern. Ausgeruht und ein gutes Frühstück - hört sich nach einem klasse Start an. So kann es weitergehen! ;-)

Gruß Mugh


----------



## Mugh (21. Juni 2009)

Moin,

Termin steht (26.08 - 04.09), Zugverbindung war gÃ¼nstig ( *122â¬,* Hin - und RÃ¼ckfahrt) und von MÃ¼nchen nach DÃ¼sseldorf sogar 1. Klasse ICE. Erste Ãbernachtung in der Pension "Haus Wally" gerade klargemacht (FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck kann ich dort schon ab 6 Uhr haben). 

Jetzt fÃ¤ngts an zu kribbeln...

Mugh


----------



## deafcubanos (21. Juni 2009)

Wie lange braucht man die Schieben zur Heilbronner Hütte ??? Danke für kurze Antwort !!


----------



## Mugh (21. Juni 2009)

Hi, Zeiten kann ich dir leider keine nennen aber TransAlbi beschreibt sie so - *Zitat aus dem TransAlp Roadbook 1 von Andreas Albrecht:* 

_Nach der Brücke beginnt die erste Schiebepassage in Richtung Heilbronner Hütte, die mit ein paar wenigen Tragepassagen gewürzt ist aber alles im grünen Bereich. _

Mugh


----------



## allert (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

man schiebt ca. 30 Minuten. Sind ein paar steilere Stücke dabei, aber insgesamt ok.

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmar Neßler (22. Juni 2009)

ja, ca. 30 minuten kommt hin, je nachdem, wieviele fotopausen man macht 

wir waren 2007 bei super wetter da, da trödelt man dann gerne mal ein bissl ...


----------



## powderJO (22. Juni 2009)

Mugh schrieb:


> ...und von München nach Düsseldorf sogar 1. Klasse ICE. ...



denke daran, dass du dein bike in eine tasche oder so als gepäckstück verpacken musst. im ice gibt es ansonsten nämlich keine bikemitnahme


----------



## Mugh (22. Juni 2009)

Das hat mir der freundliche Beamte am Schalter auch gesagt, es sollte nicht als Bike erkennbar sein. Beide Felgen demontiert, Lenker lösen und dann alles mit Kabelbinder am Rahmen befestigen. In große (Müll)Tüten verpacken und fertig (So mein Plan ). Dazu kommt, dass die Fahrt im ICE von München bis D.-Dorf ohne Umsteigen ist. 

Was anderes, ich habe einen ganzen Tag am Gardasee zur Verfügung. Was macht ihr mit der Zeit? Sightseeing? Oder fährt man Trails wenn man schon einmal dort ist? Was sollte man auf jeden Fall fahren wenn man noch die "Beine" dazu hat? Klar, wird auch wetterabhängig sein und hier im Forum sind jede Menge Vorschläge aber nur relaxen kann ich mir im Moment nicht vorstellen. Mal sehen. 

Mugh


----------



## Crissi (22. Juni 2009)

Ich würd den Tremalzo fahren: Von Riva über Ponale - Ledrosee - Rapi di Ledro und Retour.


----------



## powderJO (22. Juni 2009)

tremalzo oder altissimo. wenn du echt noch gute beine hast. andererseits kann nach 7 - 9 tagen biken am stück auch ein tag am see ganz schön schön sein..


----------



## deafcubanos (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

Ich suche noch die GPS-Tracks, 1. Etappe: Mittenwald - Ehrwalder Alm - Imst - Landeck -St.Anton oder von Garmisch Partenkirchen bis nach St.Anton. Danke für ihre Hilfe !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deafcubanos (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo ihr alle,

Ich brauche ihre Tipp, welche und was können Sie mir empfehlen !!
Ich und meine Gruppe werden am 11. bis 19.Juli Transalp "Albrecht/Joe Route radeln.

Start soll von Garmisch oder Oberstorf:

1. Etappe: Oberstorf oder Garmisch - St. Anton
2. Etappe: St. Anton über Heilbronner Hütte und über Fimberpass - Scuol 78km, 2630 hm
3. Etappe: Scuol - Santa Maria, 45km, 1750hm
4. Etappe: Santa Maria - Bormio, 45, 1650hm
5. Etappe: Wir möchten über Stilfser Joch hinaufradeln, Können Sie mir die Route von Bormio über Stilfser Joch und ab weiter zu Riva tippen, danke !!!!


----------



## allert (23. Juni 2009)

Etappeneinteilungen sind zwar stark abhängig vom Trainingszustand der Teilnehmer, aber die zweite Etappe ist auf jeden Fall ziemlich heftig. Da darf nicht viel dazwischen kommen (z.B. Schneefelder am Fimberpass). Ich würde auf der Bodenalpe zwischen Ischgl und Heidelberger Hütte übernachten. Wir sind übrigens zur gleichen Zeit etwas westlicher unterwegs (Chur-Riva über Scaletta, Stretta und Montozzo) und ich hab auch noch Bedenken wegen Schnee auf den hohen Pässen.

Viele Grüße und viel Spaß

Steffen


----------



## deafcubanos (23. Juni 2009)

@allert: Danke für Info. so bin ich sicher, daß ab Juli keine Schneefelder am Fimberpass liegt, hoffe ja.....
Wir haben ja gut regelmäßig trainiert.
Kennen Sie die Strecke von Bormio über Stilfser Joch ???


----------



## allert (23. Juni 2009)

Leider kenne ich die Strecke von Bormio über Stilfserjoch zurück ins Vinschgau nicht. Wir sind den Gaviapass hoch und dann über die Montozzoscharte nach Dimaro. War eine Superetappe, sind allerdings von Santa Caterina zwischen Bormio und Gavia los. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Die Montozzoscharte ist ein Traum. Von Dimaro aus gibt es verschiedene Alternativen nach Riva. Entweder über Cles und Andalo oder über Madonna di Campiglio und dann Passo Bregn da l'Ors. Wir haben uns von Madonna aus die verschärfte Variante über die Bocca dell'Ussol und den Tremalzo gegönnt (braucht aber 2 Tage). Bei Bedarf habe ich auch nähere Infos zu den Varianten.

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------



## Meilermann (23. Juni 2009)

Bin letztes Jahr die Tour auch alleine gefahren - war super. Starttag was Dienstag wegen Regen kein Problem mit Übernachtungen und kaum Biker getroffen (20-28 Juli) Übernachtung in Garmisch mit guten Frühstück ist sehr zu empfehlen, dann guten 1. Tag zum einrollen.

@ deafcubanos würde am 1 Tag von St. Anton noch zur Konstanzer Hütte hochfahren - schön zum Übernachten und Ihr habt am nächsten Tag weniger Hm Schieben zur Heilbronner Hütte wie geschrieben ca. 30 Min. je nach Fotostops, aber nicht wirklich schwierig.
Wünsche Euch schöne Tour.
Ernst


----------



## Mugh (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo Meilermann,

Bist du die Albrecht-Route gefahren? Oder hast du die Strecke mit der Joe-Route kombiniert? 
Der Tip mit der Konstanzer Hütte hört sich nicht schlecht an. Sind von Landeck aus ca. 38km und 900hm wenn ich das Roadbook richtig lese .

Mugh


----------



## Meilermann (23. Juni 2009)

@ Mugh
ja, ich bin die Albrecht-Route allein gefahren - nur mit einer Änderung.
Ich bin in Oberstdorf gestartet und über den Schrofenpass nach St. Anton gefahren, da ich die Strecke Garmisch - Anton schon kannte. Ansonsten die übliche Route über Fimberpass, Pass Costainas, Val Mora,Passo Verva, Gaviapass, Motozzoscharte und über M.D.Campilo nach Torbole. War eine wunderschöne Tour und ich wünsche Dir ,dass Du das auch so geniesen kannst.
Viel Spass!
Beantworte gerne weitere Fragen
Ernst


----------



## Mugh (23. Juni 2009)

@Meilermann

Danke, das wünsche ich mir auch und dass das weisse Zeuchs da oben bis Ende August weg ist 

Ohne jetzt indiskret werden zu wollen, wie bist du angereist? Bahn oder Auto? Die Übernachtungen, hast du sie selber ausgekundschaftet oder aus dem Roadbook übernommen? Welche kannst du empfehlen, welche nicht? Schreibe gerade mein eigens Roadbook und hätte noch Platz zum erweitern.

Mir fällt bestimmt noch was ein. Die Planung ist schon sehr umfangreich, hoffe das ich sie bei der ersten Etappe nicht schon übern Haufen werfen muss (Plan B habe ich natürlich dabei!) 

Bis dahin 

Mugh


----------



## deafcubanos (23. Juni 2009)

@Meilermann: Wieviel Km und HM ist die Strecke von Garmisch P. nach St.Anton ???
Haben Sie die GPS-Tracks ???? danke


----------



## Meilermann (23. Juni 2009)

@ deafcubanos

km und Hm von Garmisch nach Anton kann ich nicht genau sagen, da ich diese Strecke bei verschiedenen anderen Touren gefahren bin. Zur Albrechtroute bin ich von Oberstdorf aus gestartet.
Ernst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meilermann (23. Juni 2009)

@ Mugh

Bin mit dem Zug von München nach Oberstdorf, dort Übernachtung und dann am nächsten Morgen los. 
Für die Übernachtungen hatte ich mir eine Liste mit den Tel.Nr. der an der Strecke gelegenen Unterkünfte gemacht; bin einfach solange gefahren wie ich wollte, oder das Wetter es vorgab, dann angerufen und wenn was frei hingefahren. War alles kein Problem - nur eine Absage.
Gute Unterkunft war in S-Carl Crusch Alba! Obwohl ist dort patsch nass und dreckig ankam waren die super nett - Wäscheservice inbegriffen!
Schön wars auch am Gaviapass - LaBaita war die Absage - Essen und Übernachtung OK aber die Aussicht super.
Ernst


----------



## hry (24. Juni 2009)

deafcubanos schrieb:


> @Meilermann: Wieviel Km und HM ist die Strecke von Garmisch P. nach St.Anton ???
> Haben Sie die GPS-Tracks ???? danke



Aus´m Stegreif: ca. 105 km und so rund 1.400 hm...


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (24. Juni 2009)

Wie sieht es durch die Regenfälle und die Schneelagen derzeit aus? Wir planen einen ALP-X in der letzten Juli Woche. Grobe Tourdaten sind Mittenwald-Jenbach-Breitlahner-Fanes-Fassatal-Levico-Gardasee. Sorgen habe ich ein wenig beim Pfitscher und Pfunderer Joch. Das Wetter spielt dieses Jahr schon etwas verrückt. Evtl. hat jemand die Tour bereits ähnlich gefahren. Danke für die Tips.


----------



## mw.dd (24. Juni 2009)

deafcubanos schrieb:


> @Meilermann: Wieviel Km und HM ist die Strecke von Garmisch P. nach St.Anton ???
> Haben Sie die GPS-Tracks ???? danke



Wenn Du die GPS-Tracks nicht selbst im Internet findest, kannst Du sie bei Uli kaufen: www.bike-gps.com Kostet keine 20,- für die komplette Strecke.


----------



## dirkbaum39 (24. Juni 2009)

deafcubanos schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich suche noch die GPS-Tracks, 1. Etappe: Mittenwald - Ehrwalder Alm - Imst - Landeck -St.Anton oder von Garmisch Partenkirchen bis nach St.Anton. Danke für ihre Hilfe !!!!



Hi,
guckst Du http://www.mtbteam2009.de/Seiten/tag2.html und http://www.mtbteam2009.de/Seiten/tag3.html
Gruß
Dirk

PS: Ich halte die Etappe von Mittenwald über Ehrwald bis St. Anton für zu lang. Wir fahren die erste Etappe bis Imst und die Zweite über St. Anton und das Verwalltal bis Ischgl


----------



## tiwi (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute.

Hier mal ein Paar Bilder von der Albrecht Tour von dieser Woche.

War traumhaft und sehr speziell!!


----------



## Crissi (25. Juni 2009)

tiwi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> 
> Hier mal ein Paar Bilder von der Albrecht Tour von dieser Woche.
> 
> War traumhaft und sehr speziell!!



Wo sind denn die jeweiligen Bilder entstanden?


----------



## chaot (25. Juni 2009)

Crissi schrieb:


> Wo sind denn die jeweiligen Bilder entstanden?



Ich bin zwar nicht tiwi, die Bilder erinnern mich aber an den Aufstieg zur Heilbronner Hütte?


Grüße
Manfred


----------



## tiwi (25. Juni 2009)

So mal von links nach rechts


Das Linke Bild ist der Fimbernpass, welcher noch sehr viel Schnne hat und die Abfahrt schwierig gestaltet.

Daneben ist der Gavia. Dieser ist fast voll zu fahren. Aber es liegt halt neben den Straßen noch reichlich Schnee.

In der Mitte ist der Montozzo. Hier liegt besonders auf der Abfahrt viel Schnee. Teilweiße anspruchsvoll und teilweise gefährlich. Aber machbar!

Daneben ist die Heilbronner Hütte. Viel Schnee aber machbar. Die Abfahrt ist kein Problem.

Das rechte Bild zeigt noch mal die Abfahrt Montozzo. Hier sind einige Schneefelder zu bezwingen. teilweise sehr steil! ist wirklich steiler als es auf dem Bild wirkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crissi (25. Juni 2009)

Hi Tiwi,

kann leider deine Email nicht beanworten. Deswegen mein Dank für die Bilder und die Ausführungen auf diesem Wege. 

Es kann ja für uns in 2 Wochen eigentlich nur besser werden!


----------



## tiwi (25. Juni 2009)

Ja ich denke die Bedingungen sind in 2 Wochen wesentlich besser.


----------



## Mugh (25. Juni 2009)

....dann werden die Bedingungen in 8 Wochen ja perfekt sein! 

(Es sei denn, wir bekommen einen frühen Wintereinbruch) 

Mugh


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (25. Juni 2009)

und in 5 Wochen zumindest so, dass der Spaß nicht im Schnee liegenbleibt. Vielen Dank


----------



## chris2305 (25. Juni 2009)

Crissi schrieb:


> Hi Tiwi,
> 
> kann leider deine Email nicht beanworten. Deswegen mein Dank für die Bilder und die Ausführungen auf diesem Wege.
> 
> Es kann ja für uns in 2 Wochen eigentlich nur besser werden!



Dann hoffe ich auch das das in 2 Wochen besser ist, habe doch keine Schneeschuhe!!


----------



## chaot (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo

Wir fahren jetzt am kommenden Samstag (26.6.) los und sind dann am Dienstag am Fimberpass. Ich hoffe doch, dass sich bis dahin die Lage dort ein wenig gebessert hat  

Grüße
Manfred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (26. Juni 2009)

Manfred,
dann kannst du uns ja einen erfahrungsbericht liefern wenn du wieder da bist.


----------



## chaot (26. Juni 2009)

Trekiger schrieb:


> Manfred,
> dann kannst du uns ja einen erfahrungsbericht liefern wenn du wieder da bist.



Mach ich gerne, allerdings fahre ich nicht auf der Albrechtroute (die war 2006 dran). Der Fimberpass ist jedoch auch bei mir eingeplant


Grüße
Manfred

(bin schon wieder ganz nervös, obwohl ich das Ganze schon zigmal gemacht habe)


----------



## Mugh (5. September 2009)

Bin gestern vom Alpencross zurück.....es war der absolute Hammer!! Einfach überwältigend...!  

Später mehr! 

Mugh


----------



## Speedskater (13. September 2009)

Moin Mugh,

bin gestern auch wieder zurückgekommen.
Die Woche die ich mit meiner Madam in Riva noch dran gehängt habe war sehr erholsam.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Scalpel3000 (22. September 2009)

Mugh schrieb:


> Bin gestern vom Alpencross zurück.....es war der absolute Hammer!! Einfach überwältigend...!
> 
> Später mehr!
> 
> Mugh



und--??  WIR warten alle gespannt auf deinen BERICHT...!!


----------



## Speedskater (22. September 2009)

Hier schon mal das wichtigste: wir hatten keine Pannen, super Wetter und viel Spass. 









Gruß
Armin


----------



## Mugh (22. September 2009)

Yoh...das hatten wir. 

Ohne großartige Organisation, kein vorzeitiges buchen von Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten. Bahnfahrt mit verpacktem Rad im ICE, kein Problem. 

Eine nahezu perfekte Alpenüberquerung (Übrigens die erste) und dabei viele, sehr nette Biker getroffen. 

Es war einfach spannend und großartig! 

Mugh

Herzlichen Dank an dieses Forum und an alle Tippgeber!



 

 

 

 





> "_Es gibt nicht viele solcher Tage im Leben"_ (Peter)


----------



## lenoge (22. September 2009)

hallo albrecht tourer,

sind gerade unterwegs und heute in pezzo eingetroffen. super unterkunft bei yuri. 
http://www.pontedilegnobeb.com
ist bestens zu empfehlen!!!! 
morgen gehts weiter richtung montozzo-scharte nach modonna.

gruesse
simon und gerhard


----------



## Speedskater (23. September 2009)

In Ponte di Legno haben wir bei Agritourismo Belotti übernachtet.
Mit Wäscheservice, lecker Futter und jede Menge isotonischen Getränken.
http://www.agriturismobelotti.it/


----------

